# RIP.



## rosie fronfelen (29 December 2011)

RIP Toby pts today having had colic,23 years young,loved you darling boy even being the sod youwere.............


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (29 December 2011)

How very sad for you!
Hope you're okay.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 December 2011)

what sad news for you,  he had a long life and im sure you have made him happy.....hugs for you, it will get easier in time....


----------



## proudwilliam (29 December 2011)

My condolences to you Colic is a terrible illiness. I lost my show hunter in less than 6 hours due to colic.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 December 2011)

proudwilliam said:



			My condolences to you Colic is a terrible illiness. I lost my show hunter in less than 6 hours due to colic.
		
Click to expand...

toby was fine  at lunchtime then he started showing signs,vet straight out,toby was gone by 6,vet said  he also had a heart defect-atleast hes not  suffering anymore.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2011)

NL,  my condolences dear.  On top of everything else, it's horrible isn't it?  You did the right thing,  but that you know.

Ever onwards.

Alec.


----------



## TwoPair (30 December 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, but you know you did the right thing. I hope he has left you many happy memories. x


----------



## Maesfen (30 December 2011)

So sorry to hear this but he must have had a good life having fun and being cared for in spite of his quirks; what more can any horse ask.  Remember him with fondness.

FWIW my vet had four in for colic surgery on Boxing Day (just moved off from the meet too, had to bring horse here and fly off), one didn't make it onto the table and another is touch and go; surgery's not the easy option many think especially for an older one.  I feel you made the right call for Toby sad though it is.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 December 2011)

Maesfen said:



			So sorry to hear this but he must have had a good life having fun and being cared for in spite of his quirks; what more can any horse ask.  Remember him with fondness.

FWIW my vet had four in for colic surgery on Boxing Day (just moved off from the meet too, had to bring horse here and fly off), one didn't make it onto the table and another is touch and go; surgery's not the easy option many think especially for an older one.  I feel you made the right call for Toby sad though it is.
		
Click to expand...

thank you Maesfen but what brings it on though,he was only a companion to the boys pony  and been up to their knees in straw in the large cattle shed,cos of waterlogged fields,and fed only haylage,which the others get too.


----------



## VoR (30 December 2011)

The bigger sods they are the more we love 'em and the harder it is to say goodbye it seems to me, but we have to do the right thing for them and not us and that you did, so sorry.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (30 December 2011)

RIP I lost my 24 year old to colic in september this year, it is horrible and shocking to find, but at least it sounds like you dealt with it quickly and he wasn't in pain for too long.


----------



## Haniki (31 December 2011)

Sorry to hear about your horse.
R.I.P. Toby


----------



## Mrs B (31 December 2011)

Rosie! I've only just seen this - I'm really sorry  x


----------



## Merry Crisis (31 December 2011)

I too am sorry to have read your news. Poor you.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 January 2012)

thank you MC.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 January 2012)

RIP Toby  

 run free  on the other side 
 healing vibes sent your way 

 NL


----------



## Dizzykizzy (1 January 2012)

Sorry to hear your news, I feel for you, lost my baby boy to colic on Christmas day :-(
RIP Toby x x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 January 2012)

Dizzykizzy said:



			Sorry to hear your news, I feel for you, lost my baby boy to colic on Christmas day :-(
RIP Toby x x
		
Click to expand...

What a double whammy for you,sorryto hear your sad news.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (3 January 2012)

RIP Toby! Very sorry to hear this NL. Sounds like he had a good life and he went without too much pain - hugs for you.


----------

